# Question about door in workshop



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I've finally tried out Sketchup. My results aren't great, but I managed to measure out and draw our garage, aka my workshop. 
With the new shed complete, I'm going to be able to move much of the seasonal stuff out to the shed, giving me more room in the garage.










Behind where the figure is standing, is essentially a 10×10 corner that I'd like to close off as a room. This would provide storage away from the dust. (No, I don't get to keep it as a finishing room unfortunately.) To the left of the figure is an exterior door. To the far right of the figure is the door leading into the house. 
I'm reasonably comfortable framing the 10 ft high wall, but not sure what to do about a door. A ping pong table will be stored in there, so it needs to be able to roll out the door easily. My first thought is just an interior door with some weather stripping on the bottom, but I'm looking for suggestions.

The miter station is just imaginary at this point.

Whady'all think?

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

You are already more gifted with sketchup than I. Looks like you have a good plan.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Monte - finding a workbench that looked just like mine was a lot of fun.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I think your headed in the right direction.

There won't be much air movement, in/out of the storage room, so dust should not be a problem.

I asked elsewhere, but I'll ask again….
Did you trade your Rikon BS for a Grizzly??? ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

How wide of a door is needed to roll the table out??? A standard 36" prehung door should be fine…..

What did you name the figure???


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a roll up "curtain" on my cover it tent and it works very well….










Their pretty simple to set up










and the set up can be purchased seperately as an accessory


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I measured the ping pong table, and a 36" door would do nicely. The roll up idea might not be as good for frequent in and out. Hmmmm.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a size issue when I built my building to put the hot tub in. Standard doors are 6'6" and that was the exact size the tub was sitting on the ground on its end. To get around this I built my own door at 7'. Some basic framework and 1/4 plywood was all I used. Below is a pic I have of the door. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe you could go to someplace that sells "salvaged" building materials and find a nice exterior door with a nice big window in it. It would be decorative and if you wanted you could hang a lace curtain on the inside to dress it up.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay Joe, ya got me. I was going to paint it pink too!

I thought of an exterior door, but then I'd end up with a frame for the ping pong table to have to clear.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know if there is a Lowes or Home Depot in Canada, I got a 36 inch wide interior door with a jamb unfinished pine pretty cheap. I'd look at a recycled door next. And third with all your new knowledge you could make a door?

I also purchased some recycled doors from the Habitat for Humanity Re Use stor to make a split door for another opening that needed to not block much of anything.

A progressive sketchup! Looks like a woman in the shop! LOL!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm thinkin…...


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree with randy. No ventilation back there means a regular interior door will keep the dust down, but you can put a sweep on the bottom and weather strip on the stops and make sure no dust will go back there.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

> ....I agree with randy….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, you don't hear that every day!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

How about a curtain wall/door like some stores have at the entrance. Some butcher shops also have them to separate the cold area from the sales floor. Easy to get in and out and. seemingly, a dust barrier.
But, a 36" prehung, hollow core door would probably be less expensive and easier to install…I'm guessing.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't say it everyday.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I was looking at storm doors at Lowes yesterday. They are just less than 36" wide, have both glass and screen. They started @ $130 US and went up from there. Add a window to the wall and it becomes more multi use for the future. The sliding window is what I done for our 10×10 paint room and am so glad that I added it in the begining. Now all I have to do is convince Candy to build cabinetry for it. An old interior door laid upon milk crates was her temporary answer to a work table. ( well over a year ago) A small electric space heater keeps it above freezing in the winter.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a tarp that I use to help keep some of the heat in the occupied side of the shop.works good


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have seen slightly damaged prehung interior and exterior doors for sale at cut rate prices at the lumberyard.
Does not hurt to check, other than that suggestion, hope you have fun in your new space.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

One thing you see quite a bit around where I live is older buildings, 19th and 18th centuries, with a door plus a narrower door, with the narrower door staying always shut until it's needed to get larger items in and out.

There must be a name for this type of door, but I don't know what it is. It is practical and less expensive than either one big door or a standard double door (double door wouldn't fit anyway in the entranceways you find this setup).

The narrower door doesn't have a handle on the outside, just some latching mechanism on the inside (usually vertical, into sill and lintel above) and could also be thought of as a hinged section of wall or large door frame.

edited, might as well use the correct terminology.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm thinking a 36" door with a good sweep on the bottom and a seal all around it on the shop side. Dust has a way of migrating everywhere especially right next to the shop. That room will give you lots of wall space for shelves to keep stuff stored out of the shop and not getting dusty like all of my stuff does!

I look forward to seen that nest competed project! Go for it girl!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks folks. Interior door with a good sweep seems to be the winner. Although I'm curious about the type of door Bobro mentions - never heard of it before.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

MAKE a door. Not too hard, and you can custom size it to what ever width you want. Even the frame for the door can be made. BTDT

Seems there IS a blog about building a door..









Mine was 3/4 Menards Pine. They also sell 5/4 pine. Top half can be a window, or just panel it up, too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

many older cathedrals and forts/estates
had the big doors
some double
for processions or carriages
the smaller door for normal use
was called a judas gate


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bobro is referring to this, (On a MUCH smaller scale) .

Build a door as big as you will possibly need, then cut a smaller door into it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Found a better example…
.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

How about a small slider like you see on barns, the track hardware is available at many home improvement stores 
Just open it little ways unless you need the wider opening.
If you hung it on the outside you could keep it sealed with some hooks and eyes. 
I've seen them made with a 1×4 frames and sheet goods covering, use white board and it becomes a surface you can use dry markers on for big planning tasks. 
Nice SU drawing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Judas gate - very cool. I'll add that to the list of things I've learned today.

Bob - I was wondering how well a slider would do for preventing dust. I'll have to look into the hardware.

Bandit - The door you built turned out great. Not that I don't think I could build a door, but I don't know if I want it to take the place of other projects.. Of course that's what I thought about my router cabinet, and I'm glad I built that.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

For our bedroom door I bought 2 18" doors. The first one was hinged to the jamb and opens into the room. The second door is hinged to the first door and also swings in. I did this so that the door can fold all the way around and into the corner and when open only takes up 18" of wall. The door is rarely closed. What you could do is buy any size doors you want and install like I've described. Then put a latch on the door attached to the jamb that keeps it from opening. When you need a bigger opening undo the latch and open both. Does that make sense.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmmm that makes a lot of sense. Any chance of seeing a picture?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Stand by.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Here it is from the inside of the room. I have 5 hinges on the jamb and 3 on the second door. These doors are 1 3/4" thick and quite heavy.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> bobro is referring to this, (On a MUCH smaller scale) .
> 
> Build a door as big as you will possibly need, then cut a smaller door into it.
> 
> ...


That's a wicket door, common around here- the entrance to our courtyard between the old apartment buildings is like that. What I was referring to is a similar concept, but different: imagine a double door, except one of the doors is only, say, a third wide as the other, and is rarely opened. You might not even notice at first that it's hinged.

My telephone gave up the ghost and the new one I bought doesn't have a camera. I'll have to get a camera and take a picture, haven't found an example on the internet.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Bill, that may be the winner. I checked into hardware for sliding barn doors. Apparently it's popular with the Pinterest crowd which means expensive, so that's off the list. I'm pretty sure I can pick up doors at the Habitat restore for a good price.

Bobro - I'll check out wicket doors. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Sandra, that's where I got those doors, Habitat. I think I paid 15 or 20 each. I did the same door for my parents. They remodeled their bathroom and afterward the door would hit the vanity. The door was original to the house and they wanted to use it, so we cut it in half at the table saw, attached a solid wood edge to each half to stabilize the stiles and panels and then hinged them together. Now they can open the door and fold it a bit to miss the vanity. Bobro's idea may work for ya too. His was basically french doors with one larger than the other.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

My shop (first picture) has French doors where one side opens by a latch so we can shlep in big stuff. It's really convenient and I'm really happy that we have them. They were an oops custom order for someone else that were cut down to fit. You could get the hardware to use the cheap hollow core doors.


----------

